# Linux on EPIA HOWTO

## jetblack

I may be a bit late with this, but I just found this HOWTO for installing Linux on an VIA EPIA mini-itx mainboard over at viaarena. It seems to be pretty thorough.

VIAArena's Linux on EPIA HOWTO

   I love these little boards, and I've seen other people here wrestling with them, so perhaps this will be of some use to some of you.

----------

